# The Human Centipede



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

*The Human Centipede 2*

Just seen this very good and very twisted well worth watching


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the original is nothing really.. not after you've seen human centipede 2..

the second one is some SICK, TWISTED, HORRIBLE moments of cinematography... and now my flatmate(hes on here lol.. GtechPete) wants me to watch the uncut version!!!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> the original is nothing really.. not after you've seen human centipede 2..
> 
> the second one is some SICK, TWISTED, HORRIBLE moments of cinematography... and now my flatmate(hes on here lol.. GtechPete) wants me to watch the uncut version!!!


The uncut would that be the _*"full sequence"*_


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dunno lol.. will ask him tomorrow, but he probably doesn't know yet either..

the version we watched was messed up enough!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

a serbian film makes human centipede 2 full sequence look like an episode of the hoobs.i have never seen anything like "a serbian film" before on film,it just sticks with you.its a biyt like the first 20 minutes of irreversible,once you have seen it you cant un see it lol.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll let him know SB.. he will love it lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

silverback said:


> a serbian film makes human centipede 2 full sequence look like an episode of the hoobs.i have never seen anything like "a serbian film" before on film,it just sticks with you.its a biyt like the first 20 minutes of irreversible,once you have seen it you cant un see it lol.


i just wiki'd that serbian film, and really wish I hadnt. :doublesho


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> i just wiki'd that serbian film, and really wish I hadnt. :doublesho


The cut version is suppose to be bad enough )not watched that one) but the uncut is just an assault on the senses.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i wiki'd it after deano said... really wish I hadn't either..

deffinitely not watching that!!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have just wiki'd it and I am going to order it


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I wiki'd it too, it's in my amazon shopping basket :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> I wiki'd it too, it's in my amazon shopping basket :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:thumb:


lol.that one is heavily cut i believe.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't get my head round why anyone would want to watch a serbian film, never mind what went through the minds of the actors, director and writer that made it!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Shug said:


> I can't get my head round why anyone would want to watch a serbian film, never mind what went through the minds of the actors, director and writer that made it!


To my mind, films should be about entertainment. Anybody who finds these films entertaining need their sensabilities adjusted.

Just Wrong.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> To my mind, films should be about entertainment. Anybody who finds these films entertaining need their sensabilities adjusted.
> 
> Just Wrong.


Agreed. I didn't expect to be entertained,I expected to be shocked,and I was,as a film its utter ****e,as a piece of highly controversal extreme cinema I don't think you will find something anywhere in the world as bad as ASF.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

How something like that (a serbian film) can be published is beyond me.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

silverback said:


> a serbian film makes human centipede 2 full sequence look like an episode of the hoobs.i have never seen anything like "a serbian film" before on film,it just sticks with you.its a biyt like the first 20 minutes of irreversible,once you have seen it you cant un see it lol.


I started watching irreversible but when the guy was getting his head caved in I had to fast forward, was too graphic for me. I didn't see the point in watching the rest of the film after that.

I just looked up serbian film and I really wasn't expecting to read what I did! :doublesho I can't believe anyone would want to make or star in a film like that, it's just sick!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I started watching irreversible but when the guy was getting his head caved in I had to fast forward, was too graphic for me. I didn't see the point in watching the rest of the film after that.
> 
> I just looked up serbian film and I really wasn't expecting to read what I did! :doublesho I can't believe anyone would want to make or star in a film like that, it's just sick!


The scene at the start isn't the worst one.... but it's actually a very good film, and well thought out... I would suggest giving it another chance.... it all makes sense in the end..... (I can't tell you about it, as it would spoil the film)...

As for the Serbian film... sick, sick people....

:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Didn't realise so many people had seen A Serbian Film! Most screwed up film I've ever watched. Couldn't get it out of my head for ages.

Think I'll have to have a look at The Human Centipede...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking past the shock factor and the very difficult to watch and somewhat prolonged scene in the subway , I thought Irreversible was a very good film , In one moment something happens that truly is irreversible and changes the course of many lives 

I've wanted the see the human centipede so I'll think i'm off to Amazon , For the Serbian film I thnk I might get that as well , More out of the wanting to be shocked and disgusted factor


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just looked at some of the reviews about the centipede films... don't think I'll waste my time.... :lol:

The Serbian one has been cut to ribbons as well for sale in the UK... some people saying it's not worth it either....

:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

it wrong full stop lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For me, films that try too hard to be sick, twisted and gory, just make me laugh. Though i'm not playing with a full deck.


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

serbian film tried too much to shock i think was pretty pants i thought..
human centipede 1 was pretty funny the boy was a right wierd lookin fella!!
the sevcond uncut one is minging!! had to look away at few bits lol pretty sick but i love to watch all supposedly good films so had to give em a bash


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> I started watching irreversible but when the guy was getting his head caved in I had to fast forward, was too graphic for me. I didn't see the point in watching the rest of the film after that.
> 
> I just looked up serbian film and I really wasn't expecting to read what I did! :doublesho I can't believe anyone would want to make or star in a film like that, it's just sick!


i know its hard to stomach but that is one incredible film you have missed.its shocking and its a great,well acted film.which is almost the mirror opposite to serbian film,which isnt well acted,or a good film and is film that is out to shock and thats it.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

didnt like the human centipede. i found that sh*t hard to swallow. ba dum tish.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> didnt like the human centipede. i found that sh*t hard to swallow. ba dum tish.


dear lord 

:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

8mm was graphic and sensitive enough for me. 

I don't want to be exposed to any more than that thanks.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> 8mm was graphic and sensitive enough for me.
> 
> I don't want to be exposed to any more than that thanks.


What a film!

Anyway **** the human centipede you are all missing the HUMANCENTiPAD. "WHY WON'T YOU READ,!!!" :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Watch À l'intérieur or Martyrs.

They will be future horror classics.


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

Tips said:


> Watch À l'intérieur or Martyrs.
> 
> They will be future horror classics.


yeah plus 1 for that


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the human centipede is on the syfy NOW!!!

:thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I hate you all for making me want to read the wiki on Serbian Film. That is well and truly one ****ed up film! why why why


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get the uncut versions of Centipede 1 and 2 also a Serbian Film. Im not a sicko buy I do like lots of blood and gore in a horror film


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the uncut versions of Centipede 1 and 2 also a Serbian Film. Im not a sicko buy I do like lots of blood and gore in a horror film


Blockbuster does HC2 film, watched it the other night.

Watch this trailer for A Serbian Film, seriously ****ed up

http://www.trailerspy.com/trailer/8035/Serbian-Film-Red-Band-Trailer


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> I started watching irreversible but when the *guy was getting his head caved in* I had to fast forward, was too graphic for me. I didn't see the point in watching the rest of the film after that.


Step away from the film Drive!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the uncut versions of Centipede 1 and 2 also a Serbian Film. Im not a sicko buy I do like lots of blood and gore in a horror film


Look in your usual online sources









I repeat, watch "À l'intérieur" or its english title "Inside" if you want proper horror.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Once in a while , it's good to watch a bit of shock cinema , Nothing wrong with it , It just pushed our comfort zones


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Once in a while , it's good to watch a bit of shock cinema , Nothing wrong with it , It just pushed our comfort zones


Watch "À l'intérieur" and "Martyrs" if you want to be pushed outside your comfort zone.

For some reason Michael Hanake's 'Funny Games' (the original 1997 version) gave me the creeps for different reasons.

Word to the wise, stay away from the 2007 hollywood remake of 'Funny Games' by the same director!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> Step away from the film Drive!


yeah, that came out of no where eh?!? 

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, that came out of no where eh?!?
> 
> :thumb:


The story is, the director of Drive met the director of Irreversible and asked him how he filmed 'that' scene so he could use it in Drive!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

8mm was bad enough to watch - I've seen some of Human Centipede but the rest is not my cup O tea... if you want shock video then look for 'one man one jar'


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i didnt think martyrs was anything special to be honest,just seem to be mean spirited for mean spiriteds sake."inside" on the other hand is a brilliant film.i also thought 8mm was absolute ****e.honestly,nicholas cage has had a descent the likes i dont think hollywood has ever seen.from class to ****e in a few years time.hes like king midas in reverse,everything he touches is **** imho.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with you about Martyrs SilverBack, it isn't 'special' but both acts of the film were disturbing and it holds your attention.

I would say it plays on your mind long after it has finished, and that is why it is a must see film.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure i saw the uncut versions of the centipede films, what was cut out?


----------

